# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Esame di Stato dottore commercialista

## Ispanico78

Buongiorno a tutti, sono un nuovo iscritto del forum. Devo sostenere l'esame di Stato per dottori commercialisti, ragionevolmente nella sessione di giugno. 
Vorrei confrontarmi con qualche giovane collega neoabilitato, o meglio ancora praticanti in procinto di sostenere l'esame, per quanto concerne i libri di testo su cui studiare.  
Ho acquistato questo libro del Sole24ore "L'esame di dottore commercialista. Prova orale", di F.Cossu e L.Vairano, che non è male ma è inevitabilmente sintetico, va bene per un buon ripasso ma di certo non è esaustivo, almeno nel diritto tributario. Per la prova scritta invece voi su cosa vi siete orientati? Pensavo di acquistare un testo con un bel pò di temi svolti, temi possibilmente usciti realmente nelle varie sedi d'esame.

----------


## adrex

il libro del sole 24ore è un buon testo. fondamentale per affrontare l'esame è anche un testo con dei temi svolti ... escluderei però i testi della simone perchè secondo me fanno troppi riferimenti alla normativa passata aproffondendo poco l'attuale
...anche se per superare l'esame, nonstante tutto, mi sono serviti.
tutto poi dipende da dove farai l'esame e dalla commissione.
cerca di trova tracce degli esami passati.
in bocca al lupo

----------


## Ispanico78

> il libro del sole 24ore è un buon testo. fondamentale per affrontare l'esame è anche un testo con dei temi svolti ... escluderei però i testi della simone perchè secondo me fanno troppi riferimenti alla normativa passata aproffondendo poco l'attuale
> ...anche se per superare l'esame, nonstante tutto, mi sono serviti.
> tutto poi dipende da dove farai l'esame e dalla commissione.
> cerca di trova tracce degli esami passati.
> in bocca al lupo

  Ok....per quanto riguarda i libri dei temi svolti cosa mi consiglieresti?

----------


## marcopol

> Ok....per quanto riguarda i libri dei temi svolti cosa mi consiglieresti?

  Ascolta, io ho fatto l'esame scritto nella seconda sessione del 2010 e ho usato i testi di Ragioneria delle scuole superiori di Astolfi & Negri e mi sono trovato bene (anche se non bastano), e inoltre mi ha aiutato molto il CD con le tracce d'esame, in dotazione nel testo che hai citato tu cioè Cossu e Vairano. Per quanto riguarda il testo di questi autori, io ti consiglio di lasciarlo perdere in quanto è fatto male ed è sinteticissimo. Comunque concentrati sullo scritto ora, l'orale ci pensi dopo.
Ciao

----------


## timselow

Guarda, io ho studiato sul Temi Dottori della RIREA e mi sono trovato benissimo! 
So che da quest'anno è in vendita l'ebook ad un prezzo davvero basso, completamente revisionato (con i decreti correttivi anticrisi 2011/2012 e via dicendo), con la sitografia per la normativa (che torna davvero utile) e ovviamente svolgimento e commento delle tracce estratte (comprese le ultime)! Un mio amico lo ha ordinato da internet sul sito ufficiale Casa Editrice RIREA - Collane Rirea - Dottore Commercialista: temi assegnati agli esami di stato  e ci sta studiando sopra! Ha pagato tramite paypal ed ha ricevuto l'ebook nel giro di pochissimo direttamente sul suo portatile!

----------


## _elisina_

Ciao! anche io penso di sostenere l'esame a giugno e ho iniziato da poco a studiare. :Confused: 
Sono esonerata dalla prima prova scritta (il che non è male) quindi son partita dalle materie giuridiche: fallimentare sul libro di simone, poi ho preso anche tributario e commerciale del simone. 
Ma voi mi consigliate di prendere quei volumi multitematici e più riassuntivi visto il poco tempo? 
O meglio avere un libro per materia come ho pensato io?

----------


## Gontur

> Ciao! anche io penso di sostenere l'esame a giugno e ho iniziato da poco a studiare.
> Sono esonerata dalla prima prova scritta (il che non è male) quindi son partita dalle materie giuridiche: fallimentare sul libro di simone, poi ho preso anche tributario e commerciale del simone. 
> Ma voi mi consigliate di prendere quei volumi multitematici e più riassuntivi visto il poco tempo? 
> O meglio avere un libro per materia come ho pensato io?

  2 mesi e mezzo di studio per preparare l'esame? Probabilità di superarlo quasi nulle.
Sconsiglio l'uso dei volumi multitematici in quanto veramente troppo riassuntivi.

----------


## Dott.Hoara

Buon giorno... 
Ho letto la vostra discussione e volevo farmi un idea da quali tesi partire per prepararsi per l'esame. Io mi sono iscritta con la nuova normativa e dato che è un anno e mezzo, volevo già iniziare a studiare.  
Secondo voi devo studiare le materie singolarmente o partire da un testo specifico?. 
Si accettano consigli pratici. 
Grazie mille.

----------


## cesabas

...io ti dico solo occhio alla pratica ridotta, non permette l'iscrizione al registro revisori. 
Per i testi, compra qualcosa sulle tracce d'esame e integra decisamente con la normativa di riferimento, magari appuntandoti per argomento gli articoli di riferimento. A me è stato molto utile!

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Buon giorno... 
> Si accettano consigli pratici. 
> Grazie mille.

  *cambia mestiere finchè sei in tempo...*

----------


## Dott.Hoara

> ...io ti dico solo occhio alla pratica ridotta, non permette l'iscrizione al registro revisori. 
> Per i testi, compra qualcosa sulle tracce d'esame e integra decisamente con la normativa di riferimento, magari appuntandoti per argomento gli articoli di riferimento. A me è stato molto utile!

  Grazie per la dritta.  
Qualcosa sulle tracce d'esame tu, cosa hai comprato specificamente?! 
Come hai scritto non permettere l'iscrizione al registro dei revisori? fammi capire.

----------


## Dott.Hoara

> *cambia mestiere finchè sei in tempo...*

  Dai il cattivo esempio ed nizia a cambiarlo tu... :Wink:

----------


## maria4

Ciao, per poter sostenere l'esame di stato per revisore devi aver compiuto un tirocinio della durata di tre anni, insomma i due tirocini ora sono sfasati, mentre prima potevi semplicemente fare il tirocinio da commercialista e dare l'esame di stato solo per l'abilitazione da commercialista, ed essere automaticamente iscritto anche all'albo dei revisori (ovviamente avendo fatto l'iscrizione anche all'ordine dei tirocinanti dei revisori, all'inizio del tirocinio)... 
anche io sono confusa sulla durata, io mi sono iscritta un mese prima della fatidica data (24 gennaio), e ancora non sanno dirmi quanto durerà il mio tirocinio, non so se chi si è iscritto dopo può scegliere tra fare un tirocinio di un anno e mezzo o di tre, credo che si abbia semplicemente la facoltà di prorogare a discrezione... 
illuminatemi

----------


## cesabas

Fallo di tre, dopo un anno e mezzo non avrai neanche il coraggio di avviare questa attività in proprio!!

----------


## Gontur

> *cambia mestiere finchè sei in tempo...*

  Questa che potrebbe sembrare una battuta è invece secondo me un'affermazione sulla quale gli aspiranti commercialisti dovrebbero meditare. 
Se si inizia con la prospettiva di avere qualcuno che un giorno ti cederà lo studio con clientela allora ne può valere la pena.
Partire da zero e costruire tutto da soli è molto, molto, molto impegnativo e non si è nemmeno sicuri di riuscire nell'intento di avviare una buona attività.

----------


## Dott.Hoara

> Questa che potrebbe sembrare una battuta è invece secondo me un'affermazione sulla quale gli aspiranti commercialisti dovrebbero meditare. 
> Se si inizia con la prospettiva di avere qualcuno che un giorno ti cederà lo studio con clientela allora ne può valere la pena.
> Partire da zero e costruire tutto da soli è molto, molto, molto impegnativo e non si è nemmeno sicuri di riuscire nell'intento di avviare una buona attività.

  Data la crisi lavorativa attuale...credo che optare sua una formazione propria sia la migliore scelta, che dedicarsi a lavori a contratti determinati e poi ritrovarsi al di sopra dei trentanni senza lavoro, in quel caso il mondo del lavoro non ti accetterebbe. Nella vita non bisogna mai aspettarsi che gli altri ci regalino qualcosa, almeno io non l'ho mai fatto, e non lo stò facendo. Uso (si utilizzo il termine "Usare" che è un po' opportunistico ma è l'unico che mi viene in mente ora) il mio studio, i testi e il mio capo per arricchirmi come lui usa me.  Io ho iniziato con la prospettiva di puntare su me stessa. Quello che ricevo dagli altri è tutto in piu. Ci vorrà un po di tempo in piu ma la cosa positiva che mi piace.   
Chi si scoraggia subito nella vita fà ben poco!

----------


## Dott.Hoara

> Fallo di tre, dopo un anno e mezzo non avrai neanche il coraggio di avviare questa attività in proprio!!

  Secondo me meglio di un anno poi dopo comunque devi continuare nella formazione però almeno hai finito il percorso di firme. Puoi dedicarti allo studio per l'Esame di Stato con calma, e se studi bene lo superi già. Poi gli altri due anni te li fai normalmente.
Ci sono persone che anche dopo tre anni non hanno avviato l'attività, per avviarla ci vuole autonomia professionale e economica e capacità di gestire la clientela da soli.

----------


## maria4

Sono d'accordo con te su tutto Hoara, prima di tutto ti fai un sacco di esperienza, che sui libri il 70% buono delle cose che vedi in studio non le trovi, in più ti fai curriculum dato che tutti vogliono gente con esperienza pluriennale e mi chiedo come la si possa avere se nessuno ti assume........... oltretutto in tempi di crisi meglio lavorare "gratis"  ed avere l'opportunità di crescere in termini lavorativi, che star fermi o perdere tempo in lavori cococo che credetemi, offrono o provvigioni (quindi si parte da 0 € al mese), o 200-300 al mese per lavorare almeno 4 ore se non 6... non ci paghi manco l'affitto e non impari nulla... e anche a me piace il lavoro del commercialista, e se non ho abbastanza fondi e clienti per poter avviare l'attività ora, non significa che qualche studio non mi assuma part time o mi prenda come collaboratore esterno... d'altronde si inizia così quando non si ha nessun appoggio.. con la gavetta!

----------


## terry77

salve a tutti, dopo 10 anni dalla laurea, avendo sempre lavorato, adesso mi sono decisa a prepararmi per l'esame di stato, sono anche mamma, e poichè adesso sono a casa, perchè in attesa del secondo figlio, intendo farlo per l'anno prossimo a novembre, mi potreste dare consigli sui testi da usare è urgente... e dove l'esame è piu' fattibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve a tutti, dopo 10 anni dalla laurea, avendo sempre lavorato, adesso mi sono decisa a prepararmi per l'esame di stato, sono anche mamma, e poichè adesso sono a casa, perchè in attesa del secondo figlio, intendo farlo per l'anno prossimo a novembre, mi potreste dare consigli sui testi da usare è urgente... e dove l'esame è piu' fattibile?

  Urgente? Esami a novembre 2014, ed è urgente? 
Se cominci così, meglio abbandonare l'idea di fare la commercialista!!!

----------


## terry77

preferirei che qualche serio commercialista che da poco ha fatto l'esame rispondesse alla mia domanda, piuttosto che fare polemiche....

----------


## nadia

Dovrebbe intervenire annapuglia.... Ha da poco dato l'esame e sta anche preparando un manuale in materia...
:-)

----------


## annapuglia

ho sostenuto gli esami nella sessione novembre 2012 e mi sono organizzata così:
- per lo scritto ho concentrato l'attenzione sui temi svolti negli anni precedenti e ho "studiato" la Commissione, ad esempio a Lecce (dove l'ho sostenuto!) c'era il prof. Di Cagno, docente di ragioneria, inevitabilmente mi sono concentrata di più sulla contabilità tralasciando (il programma dell'esame di Stato è vastissimo!) aspetti di bancario e dando non moltissimo spazio a tributario e fallimentare;
- per l'orale la preparazione l'ho fatta facendo degli scritti miei (da qui l'idea del libro che penso di completare a breve!).
due cose sono importanti:
- non iniziare a studiare troppo tempo prima, io ho cominciato a settembre per novembre
- i libri in circolazione sono troppo sintetici, alla fine i prof. scendono nei dettagli dell'argomento e se ampli la conoscenza dell'argomento viene particolarmente apprezzato. 
a disposizione per ulteriori info.  :Smile:

----------


## terry77

Grazie sei stata gentilissima...

----------


## terry77

come mai sei esonerata dalla dalla prima prova, perchè alcune persone lo fanno e altre no, scusa ma non conosco il motivo!!!

----------


## annapuglia

l'ordine dei dott comm di Brindisi (al quale appartengo!) ha stipulato una convenzione con l'Università in base alla quale coloro che conseguono la specialistica in concomitanza della pratica sono esonerati dalla I prova se hanno conseguito un determinato numero di crediti in materie come ragioneria, diritto tributario.... devi chiedere info al tuo ordine (territorialmente competente).   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

